

Face Tracker in JavaScript - itamarb
http://www.visagetechnologies.com/html5/

======
Timucin
Well, this is kind of embarrassing;

"License warning

You don't have a valid license for visage|SDK FaceTrack. Please contact your
sales representative. (Error code 0x00000010)"

------
BitMastro
Check also those open source libraries:
[http://inspirit.github.io/jsfeat/sample_haar_face.html](http://inspirit.github.io/jsfeat/sample_haar_face.html)
and
[http://inspirit.github.io/jsfeat/sample_bbf_face.html](http://inspirit.github.io/jsfeat/sample_bbf_face.html)

also [http://liuliu.me/ccv/js/nss/](http://liuliu.me/ccv/js/nss/)

------
nairteashop
The virtual eyewear demo is pretty cool!

The closest thing I've seen to this is DITTO
([http://ditto.com](http://ditto.com)) where they create a virtual head using
your webcam onto which you can then try various glasses and see yourself at
different angles. But that requires an additional "head scanning" step using
flash, which isn't needed here. The range of motion is also limited.

I hope this type of technology will be standard in clothing/accessory sites in
a few years - I can see it working for ear rings, watches, ties, t-shirts,
etc.

~~~
wepple
The google hangougs video chat does this pretty well - a lot more smooth than
this example, although doesn't support modeling of movement such as head
rotation IIRC

------
dreen
Cant run any of the demos, I get a license warning, on their own website :/

~~~
reinhardt1053
Same here

------
Houshalter
This is also cool
[http://auduno.github.io/clmtrackr/examples/facesubstitution....](http://auduno.github.io/clmtrackr/examples/facesubstitution.html)

------
codezero
Takes forever to load, but pretty neat, it has a vector for the direction your
eyes are pointing, detects blinks and mouth opening/closing.

It seems pretty bound to symmetry though, if I blink just one eye, it seemed
to think I blinked both, and if I raised one eyebrow it seemed sticky and
raised the other even if it went down.

Also, it didn't detect things like frowning, or slanted brows, but still, very
neat.

~~~
paulolc
How did you got pass the license warning?

~~~
codezero
I didn't see one.

------
alecsmart1
No pricing page really annoys me. Atleast show a ballpark figure so that I
know if its worth my time emailing.

~~~
jmnicolas
In my experience, when they do that it means it will be horribly expensive and
they want to be sure to get your email so they can spam you regularly about
their incredible one time deal of only 99,000$ per seat !!!111ONE!

------
asadlionpk
I wish this was open source.

------
smartmohi
good one, sounds like future is on JS

------
marcfawzi
It won't let me run it on localhost without a license file. That's silly
because it's running inside the browser and the license check can be hacked.

